# ανάθεση έργου



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2009)

Κόλλησα. Πώς το λέμε τούτο 'δώ; Αφορά ανάθεση κατασκευαστικού, ας πούμε, έργου.


----------



## stathis (Nov 11, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Κόλλησα. Πώς το λέμε τούτο 'δώ; Αφορά ανάθεση κατασκευαστικού, ας πούμε, έργου.


Commission;
(εκ του προχειρότερου-δε-γίνεται)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2009)

Ξέρω 'γώ; Σκέφτηκα contracting, assignment ή award αλλά το τελευταίο τουλάχιστον είναι κατακύρωση σε διαγωνισμό και εγώ μεταφράζω μια απλή, πτωχή και καταφρονεμένη *σύμβαση ανάθεσης έργου*. Ο χρυσοβιτισώτης δε*ν* βοηθάει, κάτι για outsourcing γράφει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

Η ανάθεση μπορεί να είναι _commissioning of a project_, μπορεί να είναι και _awarding_, όταν έχει προηγηθεί διαγωνισμός. Αν όμως πεις _contract for a construction project_, νομίζω ότι υπονοείται η ανάθεση. Αν δεν βρεθεί κανένας Ρογήρος ή κανένας Αμβρόσιος στο δρόμο, θα επανέλθω


----------



## Elsa (Nov 11, 2009)

+1 για το _commission_, αλλά σε σχετικά κείμενα (γραμμένα από Έλληνα συνάδελφο όμως) το έχω δει και _delegation_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

Ενδιάμεση γλωσσική παρατήρηση: Για το ουσιαστικό θα επιμείνω στο commissioning σε σχέση με το commission, ενώ το delegation το αποκλείω εντελώς.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 11, 2009)

Φοβάμαι ότι άργησα πολύ!
Παρεμπ., σας κάνει το "award of works contract"; (βλ. οδηγία 93/37).

ΥΓ: νομίζω ότι λίγο από κοντέξτ θα βοηθούσε για να επιλέξουμε μεταξύ των προτάσεων που έπεσαν στο τραπέζι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2009)

Απορία βασισμένη στις αρχικές παρατηρήσεις της Παλ Αύρας; Έχουμε περιοριστεί μόνο σε ανάθεση κατασκευαστικού έργου; Και τα assign, assignment of, assigning of δεν παίζουν σε κανένα συγκείμενο ανάθεσης έργου, γενικότερα;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2009)

Όχι, Ρογήρε, δεν άργησες :)


Rogerios said:


> ΥΓ: νομίζω ότι λίγο από κοντέξτ θα βοηθούσε για να επιλέξουμε μεταξύ των προτάσεων που έπεσαν στο τραπέζι.





Palavra said:


> ...μεταφράζω μια απλή, πτωχή και καταφρονεμένη *σύμβαση ανάθεσης έργου*.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 11, 2009)

Award είναι λίγο-πολύ ο στάνταρ όρος. Και δεν χρειάζεται να παρεμβαίνει διαγωνισμός, γιατί υπάρχει και το by direct award.


----------

